# Nene Hurt



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> Nuggets: Nene hurt
> 
> by Fanball Staff - Fanball.com
> Wednesday, November 2, 2005
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-nuggetsnenehurt&prov=fanball&type=lgns

They said on TNT its at the very least a ligament strain, but could be a ligament tear in his knee. Seems to be very serious.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

From next year on, I say we forfeit the first game of the year. Anyone else think this sounds good?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-nuggetsnenehurt&prov=fanball&type=lgns
> 
> They said on TNT its at the very least a ligament strain, but could be a ligament tear in his knee. Seems to be very serious.


It seems it's a ligament strain.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Torn ACL, torn lateral meniscus, sprained MCL. He's out for the year.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

thekid said:


> Torn ACL, torn lateral meniscus, sprained MCL. He's out for the year.


Yeah, I just heard the same thing...that's terrible luck for him going into his free agent year. Maybe now his asking price will come down and you guys can re-sign him...if the Nuggets still do even want to re-sign him after his latest injury.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Ouch Ouch Wahhhhhhhh Ouch Wam Bam Ouch Oucher Dammmn That Hurts Oucher


Yep it really does hurt. Poor Nene constant battle with injuries. I just hope he can rebound from this one in the long run. Also George Karl said tonight during the game Nene was suppose to get around 30 minutes of playing time a game, and now the Nuggets will have to revisit their scheme. So losing Nene hurts really bad. Plus he was our main big guy. I hope the Nuggets get another big some time during the season to fill Nenes role.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This really hurts the team. I had been preaching the wisdom of minor moves all summer because I was relying on the internal improvements of the current players. Losing Nene kills our front court depth and takes away a big potential bit of internal improvement.

Karl said on the interview during the game that he expects that the Nuggets will have to make some sort of move during the season. This could make things very interesting.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> This really hurts the team. I had been preaching the wisdom of minor moves all summer because I was relying on the internal improvements of the current players. Losing Nene kills our front court depth and takes away a big potential bit of internal improvement.
> 
> Karl said on the interview during the game that he expects that the Nuggets will have to make some sort of move during the season. This could make things very interesting.


Yep and good post cpawfan. This really hurts bad. Also with out Nene as fan I simply have lost some security he brought to our on court presence that was special. If you understand what I mean?

Plus Karl was saying Nene had been working really hard this off season to have a great season. Now we will never know. Such a shame for Nene and all of the Nuggets fans.

IMO we need another big with the size of Nene, but we also need George Karl back on the side lines his prescence alone makes this team better.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

He's on my keeper league team. I refused to trade him hoping he would get traded or in the event Camby or K-Mart went down. Now, too late, too bad.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Some more news on Nene and a few quotes from the big fella.



> Nene plans to be well-healed
> By Aaron J. Lopez, Rocky Mountain News
> November 3, 2005
> 
> ...


*Link*

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4208476,00.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nene believes he can come back strong! More news from Nene...



> Nene has placed a message on his Web site (www.nene31.com) telling fans he will be back to 100 percent in four to six months. He also touches upon Ronaldo, the Brazilian soccer player who suffered a serious knee injury before returning to help lead Brazil to the 2002 World Cup title.
> 
> "He said that Ronaldo was the best in the world and when he came back from his injury, he was even better," said Nene's agent, Michael Coyne, who was on hand when Nene recently brought up his fellow countryman.
> 
> ...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well it happened. Nene had knee surgery on monday.



> Team physician Steve Traina repaired a torn anterior cruciate ligament, a torn medial collateral ligament and a lateral meniscus tear, the Nuggets said.





> the Nuggets said Nene would likely miss the rest of the year.


*Link* http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9055975/rss


----------

